
Big game hunter is crushed to death by elephant he was hunting - robteix
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4528048/Big-game-hunter-crushed-death-shot-elephant.html
======
GrumpyNl
Lets hope his death was long and painful.

------
qubex
Rot In Pain.

